# How to boot into CWR if AOKP is stuck on boot screen?



## nkarasch (Apr 21, 2012)

I installed AOKP over the top of CM9 and then installed Gapps. When I boot I see the unicorn loading screen and then it installs a buncha apps, then it says it is loading the apps and it never moves past that. I have seen a lot of stuff about how to get into CWR from AOKP, but nothing about how to get into it without being able to boot into AOKP.

I've tried all of the typical methods, any other ideas?


----------



## albinoman109 (Nov 26, 2011)

nkarasch said:


> I installed AOKP over the top of CM9 and then installed Gapps. When I boot I see the unicorn loading screen and then it installs a buncha apps, then it says it is loading the apps and it never moves past that. I have seen a lot of stuff about how to get into CWR from AOKP, but nothing about how to get into it without being able to boot into AOKP.
> 
> I've tried all of the typical methods, any other ideas?


Which AOKP are you on?


----------



## nkarasch (Apr 21, 2012)

The newest Team Kang release, sorry I didn't know there were multiple versions for the DX


----------



## albinoman109 (Nov 26, 2011)

Ummmm team kang doesn't actually make a build for the droidx. Its my build or 13ths


----------



## nkarasch (Apr 21, 2012)

...the loading screen has a pink unicorn and says Team Kang..wow what is going on here


----------



## albinoman109 (Nov 26, 2011)

nkarasch said:


> ...the loading screen has a pink unicorn and says Team Lang..wow what is going on here


Both builds are AOKP but are made by different devs and are both unofficial


----------



## nkarasch (Apr 21, 2012)

Ok, it is your build lol


----------



## albinoman109 (Nov 26, 2011)

This one? http://rootzwiki.com...sb-orientation/

Try wiping data to get it to boot


----------



## nkarasch (Apr 21, 2012)

Yup, that one. I have wiped data and cache a few times. If I wipe data I get the app loading thing (where it hung for 6 hours) and if I don't wipe data I get stuck on the pink unicorn screen.


----------



## albinoman109 (Nov 26, 2011)

Which gapps did you flash?


----------



## nkarasch (Apr 21, 2012)

The one your thread links too, 317 signed. I did load the "beats audio" thing at the same time


----------



## nkarasch (Apr 21, 2012)

Nothing?


----------



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

nkarasch said:


> The one your thread links too, 317 signed. I did load the "beats audio" thing at the same time


The beats audio is a gb only flash unless the dev made it only for their rom. If its stuck then try it with out.. 
Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## nkarasch (Apr 21, 2012)

I SBF'd to .605 and it works, thanks


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

The beats audio works, you may have downloaded the wrong file. There are two files in the thread.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

